# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Akorde per kenge shqiptare!

## dimegeni

Keto jane pjese nga ky grup per ti rene me kitare.Kush ka verejtje ose do te diskutoj,hapuni.

E URREJ SHIUN
normal tunning

acoustic part
----------8--7-----5-|
----0----------------|
---2-----------------|
--2-------0--0-----0-|
---------------------|
---------------------|


----------8--7-----5-|--------------
----0----------------|--------------
---2-----------------|--------------
--2-------0--0-----0-|-----0h2p0----
---------------------|--------------
---------------------|--------------

------------------------------|
------------------------------|
--5-7-------------------------|improvizo
-----5-7-5--------------------|pak
----------5-7-5-4-5-7---------|
------------------------------|
tani solo e fillimit
---------------------------------------------|
----12full-12r--10--12full--12r--10half-10r~~|
-9-------------------------------------------|
---------------------------------------------|
---------------------------------------------|
---------------------------------------------|


----------------------------------------------|
----12full-12r-10-12full-12r-10half-10r~~10/8~|
x-9-------------------------------------------|
----------------------------------------------|
----------------------------------------------|
----------------------------------------------|

------------|
------------|
---------9--|
---x-9-10---|
------------|
------------|

p.s.une po nxjerr pjeset qe me pelqejne te tjerat kush do le ti shtoje

----------


## dimegeni

Ti s'mund ta pushtosh
 as vete zemren time 
 si konkuistadori ameriken latine, 
 ta kam vjedh zemren une ty me revole 
 pasi shpesh me thua
   se jam prej TIRONE 


 AL KAPONE ! 
kjo kenge eshte goddamn electric

--------------------------------|--------------------------------|
-86898--4--6---86898--6-|4-4--64686----------64686|
-----------------------------5-|5--------------5-5h7----------|
--------------------------------|--------------------------------|
--------------------------------|--------------------------------|
--------------------------------|--------------------------------|


-----|---------------------------|
-4--6|-86898--4-6-86898--|
-5--5|--------------------------|
-----|---------------------------|
-----|---------------------------|
-----|---------------------------|
     |                     |
     |---------------------|
     |---------------------|guitar
     |---------------------|two
     |-x-x-x--x-x-x--x-x-x-|distortion
     |-x-x-x--x-x-x--x-x-x-|
     |---------------------|

------------------------------------|-------------|
-6--4-4--64686---------64686|-6--4-4--1-|
-5--5--------------5-5h7--------|-5--5-5--0-|
------------------------------------|-------------|
------------------------------------|-------------|
------------------------------------|-------------|
                          |
--------------------------|
--------------------------|
--------------------------|
--4-----------------------|
--2----x-x-x--x-x-x--x-x-x|
-------x-x-x--x-x-x--x-x-x|

p.s.solo eshte shume e bukur po me vone dhe po e kapa dot

----------


## dimegeni

fillon 3:08 dhe mbaron 3:18
pjesen tjeter me vone ose never

---15half--13h15halfbend------------------------------------|-
---------------------------------16--15--13----16half-18~~-|-
--------------------------------------------------------------------|
--------------------------------------------------------------------|
--------------------------------------------------------------------|
--------------------------------------------------------------------|

dy kitare me duket me mire 
-------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
----20--16-----15-----------|---16h20-------15-----------------|
----------------------17--20-|------------19-------17--20--------|
-------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
-------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
-------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
|                                     |                                                 |
-------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
-------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
----12--8-------7-----------|------8h12--------7------------------|
----------------------10--13|--------------12------10--13--------|
-------------------------------|---------------------------------------|
-------------------------------|---------------------------------------|


-------------------------------|----------------------------------------|
-----20--16-----------------|---20p16p15---20p16p15p--------|
------------------15---------|------------------------------------------|
----------------------17--20|------------------------------------------|
-------------------------------|-----------------------------------------|
------------------------------|------------------------------------------|

----------


## dimegeni

hey,you elita5 fans let's rock the f££king house 

Dashuria e pare 

------------------------------------------|
------------------------------------------|
---12--11--12--14--12--11--12-----|
---------------------------------------14|
------------------------------------------|
------------------------------------------|


------------------------------------------|-------------------|
------------------------------------------|-------------------|
---12--11--12--14--12--11--12-----|-----12--14-----|
---------------------------------------14|-------------------|
------------------------------------------|-------------------|
------------------------------------------|-------------------|

------------------------------------------|----------------------|
------------------------------------------|-------------15--17-|
---12--11--12--14--12--11--12-----|-12----14-----------|
---------------------------------------14|-----------------------|
------------------------------------------|-----------------------|
------------------------------------------|-----------------------|

pjesa tjeter eshte dicka e tille

-----------------------------------------|---------------
-----------------------------------------|---------------
-----------------------------------------|---------------
----2-2-2-2-dhe ndryshon--4-4-4-|----dhe keshtu me radhe
----0-0-0-0---------------------2-2-2|--------------------------
-----------------------------------------|---------------

----------


## denku

U pa puna unë po hedh notat e baterisë,që nuk e mesova kurrë.

----------


## dimegeni

kam 4 vjet qe te lutem mesoe baterine po nuk me degjon qe jo ,e ke mendjen tek piktura dhe te vizatosh kembet e Lisa Snowdown apo si e ka emrin ajo essex girlie

----------


## shqiptari02

Cjane keto numra o si mar vesh ------------------------------------------| 
                                     ------------------------------------------| 
                                     ---12--11--12--14--12--11--12-----| 
                                     ---------------------------------------14| 
                                     ------------------------------------------| 
                                     ------------------------------------------| 


                                     ------------------------------------------|-------------------| 
                                     ------------------------------------------|-------------------| 
                                     ---12--11--12--14--12--11--12-----|-----12--14-----| 
                                     ---------------------------------------14|-------------------| 
                                     ------------------------------------------|-------------------| 
                                     ------------------------------------------|-------------------| 

                                     ------------------------------------------|----------------------| 
                                     ------------------------------------------|-------------15--17-| 
                                     ---12--11--12--14--12--11--12-----|-12----14-----------| 
                                     ---------------------------------------14|-----------------------| 
                                     ------------------------------------------|-----------------------| 
                                     ------------------------------------------|-----------------------| 

ma shpjegon pak?

----------


## dimegeni

une nuk e di i bie ti kitares apo jo,po keto "numrat" simbolizojne notat,ky thjeshtesim eshte bere per tu dhene mundesi dhe atyre qe nuk lodhen ti mesojne ato por te kene mundesi te mesojne pjeset dhe te argetohen.Ma ha mendja per qellim fitimi eshte zbuluar dhe kjo.
Vizat drejt jane  6 telat e kitares,keshtu kur ti shef nje numer p.sh. 2 ne telin e 4 (fillon nga lart-poshte) do te thote se gishtin duhet ta vendosesh tek teli i 4 po tek ndarja e 2-te ,sic e di (neck) kitarja ndahet me 21 ose 24  pjese(fretts),dhe keshtu me radhe per cdo numer qe ti shef aty,po ketu nuk po dalin drejt fare aty ku kam bere ndarjen me viza ato duhet te jene paralel dhe jo si kane levizur po kush e njef kete lloj te shkruajturi se ka problem se eshte shume i thjeshte.

p.s. pse i kopjove numrat apo per te me prishur faqen, se dije ti qe ato jane prone e autorit dhe nuk lejohet kopjimi apo transferimi me ndonje vend tjeter.S'ke faj duhet ta kisha thene me perpara.

----------


## dimegeni

..

----------


## dimegeni

se dolem pak nga tema po si nuk ka ndonje njeri qe te diskutoj per keto pjese me jau.

Nuk te them te dua

--------------------------------------|---------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------|---------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------|---------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------|---------------------------------------------
-------------7--x-5--x-5-h-slide7|-----------7--x-5--x-5h-slide4----------
-0---5-6-7-------------------------|-0--5-6-7----------------------------------

-------------------------------------|----------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------|----------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------|----------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------|--12---121110------------------------------------5-
-------------7--x-5--x-5hslide7--|-----------------141312-121110-987-765------7
--0--5-6-7-------------------------|---------------------------------------------

refreni ajo solo qe e shoqeron
------------------------------------|-----------------------------------------------
---------14full--14r-pull12-----|---14--14full--14rpull12-----------------
--------------------------------13-|----------------------------13---------------
------------------------------------|-----------------------------------------------
------------------------------------|-----------------------------------------------
------------------------------------|-----------------------------------------------

----------


## dimegeni

Kjo eshte nje kenge e bukur dhe mund te them qe kitarja luan rolin me te bukur ketu,kete kenge e pashe si e luante kitaristi dhe live prandaj me ndihmoi per ti gjetur notat me kollaj,them se eshte mire.Solon ndonje dite tjeter se po me humb dhe durimi te merrem pak, po normal ketu s'ka njeri te diskutoje dhe kjo tregon sa te "varfer" jemi ne nga muzika,nuk kemi qejf te mesojme vegla muzikore dhe nuk eshte cudi qe ato grupe qe kemi ne "suck" se nje pakice merret me muzike.


pjesa para fjaleve
      --hold it--------------
-------------------------------------|--------------------14--------------------
-----12----(12-)---(12)----(12)-|----15---14--15---------15--14---12hold it
-------------------------------------|--------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------|--------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------|--------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------|--------------------------------------------
sajzezo o moj ..........
--------------------|-------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------|-------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------|-------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------|-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------2-----|----------2--2-------------3--3------------2----------------
------0--0-----0--|---0--0------------0--0------------0--0------0-----------

kjo pjesa poshte duhet te perdoresh A.H.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------7-----------------------------------------------------------
-----------7h5-----------5-------3-3-3----------------7---------------------
-----0-0---------0--------------------------555-----7-------------------------

me poshte eshte riff ku kitarja del vetem,perserite disa here
--------------------------------------------------------------|-------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------|-------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------|-------------------
----9-----9-----9--9----7----7----7--7----5---5---5--5-|-5---5-------------
----9-----9-----9--9----7----7----7--7----5---5---5--5-|-5---5-----5h7p5
-------0-----0--------------0----0-------------0---0-----------0----0-------



kjo eshte ,kenaquni kush di

----------


## shqiptari02

Une i bie Kitares bre lal po kjo menyre qe ju i shkruani mua me duket pak e ngateruar nuk e di kur kam qene ne klase te peste kam perdorur nje metode te Edison Misos ishe metode akordesh ne fakt dhe ishin te ngjashme me keto qe ke shkruar ti po une me te vertete nuk arij ti kuptoj keto 


Kjo me poshte eshte nje nga menyrat e metodes qe kam perdorur po mar akordin me te thjeshte psh: Do+

----------


## dimegeni

s'jam nga kodra pas bregut dhe mos me shkruaj akorde kalamajsh qe i kemi mesuar ne shkollen 8-vjecare.Ti i bie kitares?nuk ka mundesi ne bote,ta shpjegova dhe njehere kjo eshte bere per thjeshtesi per ti kuptuar, se t'i kthesh ato numrat ne nota ti s'ke per ti kuptuar per 1000 vjet bre lalke,shko te "google" dhe kerko per site "guitar-tab" dhe do ta kuptosh shume mire pse eshte kjo.Nuk mund te shkruash nje pentagram ne kompjuter se eshte veshtire(kush nuk di te perdori kompjuterin)dhe humbje kohe .Kitarja nuk eshte vetem akorde po ka:
A.H.-artificial harmonic
N.H.-natural harmonic
taping-kete ti s'ke per ta kuptuar kurre dhe shume e shume stile te tjera.
te cilat Edison Misja si ka perdorur kurre kur i binte vete ne ate kohe,dhe kete ta them me siguri. Elita5 do kitare elektrike dhe jo cifteli.

p.s.Mos mu fut me te kjo teme te lutem,dhe "bre lalke" folu atyre katunareve te ty

----------


## isli

Kam pak kohe qe kam filluar ti bie kitares dhe do ju lutesha kitaristeve shqiptare qe te postojne ca akorde kitareje te disa kengeve shqiptare.
Ai qe di le ti postoje ketu.
Thnx.

----------


## krispi

O Isli, 
Une per vete s'i bie kitares po kam pershtypjen se ato qe ka shkruar dimegeni tek tema ngjitur me tenden, jane akorde te kengeve shqiptare.

----------


## dimegeni

krispi,mire bere qe je rekomandove po me duket se edhe Isli nuk i kupton.
Isli,une te rekomandoj (mbase e di)te mesosh guitar-tab,dhe kete mund ta besh duke kerkuar per "tablature explanation" tek "google" ose diku tjeter.Une kenge shqiptare nuk kam po edhe po te kisha nuk do lodhesha se akordet e atyre jane te merzitshme dhe nuk te ndihmojne n.q.se ti di te kendosh atehere eshte pune tjeter.Ti tani merru me akorde si p.sh. "knockin on heaven door-Bob Dillan" kjo eshte e para qe te gjithe mesojne kur jane te rinj dhe shume e shume kenge te tjera te huaja se ashtu do perparosh dhe te kenaqesh per vete.Po mesove ate siper qe te them ka per te te ndihmuar shume se ne "net" i ke te gjitha kenget e shpjeguara dhe s'ke nevoje te blesh libra ose te paguash ndonje profesional,i ke te gjitha aty me tekniken,llojet e muzikes jane te gjitha si ti pelqesh,dhe po je fillestar ke mesime falas po duhet te dish te njohesh "guitar-tablature".

Nje adrese e mire per te gjetur kenge te te gjitha llojeve eshte:

www.tabrobot.com

----------


## shqiptari02

Mos te dukem gje si katundar o? Avash o Avash qiellin paskeni aritur juve pupu cbeni juve se ben njeri ne kte bot. Muzikantet e vertete nuk kane pordhe si ju, jane njerezit me te thjeshte po mendove qe je muzikant te garantoj une 100 % none. Sa me i madh te te duket vetja aq me i vogel je.

----------


## isli

Spo i kuptoje dhe shume keto tabet, pak si te ngataruara. Arsya pse dua te mesoj kitaren eshte qe kur te dal me shoqerine te kendojme ca kenge :buzeqeshje:  jo vetem te digjojme muziken.
Neqoftese dini akorde te nje kenge ju lutem postojeni ketu.

----------


## denku

do ti them dime-s te te dergoje ca te Avni Dibronit ,jane te bukura sidomos kur je ne ambient ( me femra e kom llafin) do kesh sukses

----------


## isli

He pra daje ku mi ka aman :buzeqeshje: ...mezi po i pres...

----------

